# using half and half to make a bechamel sauce?



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am making brocoli cheese casserole tonight and I make up a creamy cheese sauce for it - usually I use milk but dh drank the last of it. Can I use half and half instead? Does anyone know?


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes-I've done it plenty of times. It will make it creamier if you don't dilute, or you can dilute if you want to cut some of the fat/cream.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Technically, a béchamel with cheese added is a Mornay sauce. You can use any dairy liquid to make it. The higher the fat content in the milk/cream the richer the sauce will be. It's fine to use whatever your arteries will tolerate.







I'd consider the fat content of the cheese being added, too.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Technically, a béchamel with cheese added is a Mornay sauce. You can use any dairy liquid to make it. The higher the fat content in the milk/cream the richer the sauce will be. It's fine to use whatever your arteries will tolerate.







I'd consider the fat content of the cheese being added, too.









: oo, look, a foodie


----------

